# Irritable Bowel Syndrome: How far do you go in the Workup?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"But microscopic inflammation cannot be a diagnostic marker for IBS because it does not typically produce pain in those who have it. All patients with active celiac disease have microscopic inflammation, but a large proportion do not have abdominal pain, and patients with ulcerative colitis who also have microscopic inflammation when compared to patients with IBS appear to have higher pain thresholds (24). In individuals with these disorders, there may be central nervous system counter-regulatory measures responding to the peripheral pain/inflammatory processes that increase pain thresholds. With regard to IBS, the gut-related effects of microscopic inflammation may be only one component of a dysfunctional brain-gut system. In addition, and often in response to stress, there may be a failure to activate descending pain inhibitory systems that enable the clinical experience of pain and other symptoms that typify this disorder (25). In one prospective study of post-infectious IBS, it was found that those who retained their symptoms 3-months after an enteric infection had not only increased mucosal cellularity, but also had increased psychosocial distress at the time of the infection. Furthermore, lowered visceral sensation thresholds and increased motility were present after the infection regardless of whether or not the patients retained their symptoms (26). Therefore, the microscopic inflammation and its physiological effects on motility and sensation contribute to, but are not always sufficient for the clinical expression of IBS pain. At least for post-infectious IBS this provides some evidence that psychological distress alters brain pain regulatory pathways to amplify incoming visceral signals leading to the full clinical expression of this syndrome"http://www.romecriteria.org/reading1.html


----------

